# 2012/13 Cross Rigs: Post em up!



## Erik_A

Prestige | Colnago 

Nice, not mine but, very nice.. just to get this started.


----------



## richnmib

My 2012 Kona Jake the Snake


----------



## pretender

Mechanical discs are so 2011.


----------



## Erik_A

-bump-


----------



## Kram

Not mine. Yet....


----------



## Kram

What I AM riding is my BMC from last year with a new crank and BB and new tires...


----------



## Erik_A

-bump-


----------



## Mosovich

*My Zukas..*

Custom Steel.. Ultegra/FSA mix..


----------



## simonaway427

Kram said:


> Not mine. Yet....


Q-rings on a cross bike? - interesting.


----------



## MShaw

My 'this year's' bike is the same as my 'last year's' bike with the exception of a component change. This year, the Red came off the road bike and onto the Full Tilt Boogie. Doubt it'll make me faster, but you never know!

M


----------



## Guymk

Here's mine: 



















2010 cannondale caad9 cross frame that i built up over Christmas, so it hasn't been raced yet. Really excited to start hammering on it though  . I have a really slick single ring set up with a k edge watcher on the inside that makes it nearly impossible for the chain to come off. I also removed the left shifter internals to make it simpler and to satisfy my weight weenieism.
The wheels are major tom rims that i built with BHS hubs and have Clement PDX tubulars glued on.
Weight is 17.1lbs and overall i am really pleased with it.


----------



## mudrock

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/8431777666/" title="DSC04412 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8467/8431777666_08d82214cf.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC04412"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/8430691807/" title="DSC04410 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8232/8430691807_2222ff3cde.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC04410"></a>
Sram Rival 1x10 w/barend. Stans ZTR Crest wheels. Serfas Vida all-rounder tires, 700x38, tubeless. 19.25 lbs. If I had my Ravens on it would be a pound less.


----------



## ChrisJ83

2011 Kona Jake the Snake. Its in roadie mode that changes come September. Needs a different set of bars too. And a shorter stem.


----------



## halfghan

Cant wait to get my CX bike built!


----------



## tipstall

2012 Chili Con Crosso


----------



## mudrock

Salsa put together a nice one. But I've heard this is the last year for the CCC.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

@pretender-

Those hoods and levers are gorgeous.!!!


----------



## tipstall

mudrock said:


> Salsa put together a nice one. But I've heard this is the last year for the CCC.


That is correct. I needed a bike for the season as it is my first and really liked this bike.


----------



## wisco0890

My 2011 Fuji Cross 2.0


----------



## 88 rex

2008 Salsa La Cruz = "A" bike
1997 Salsa La Cruz = "B" bike


----------



## atpjunkie

*love the Ritte*



Kram said:


> Not mine. Yet....


but Green Tape????


----------



## atpjunkie

*nice scheme*



tipstall said:


> 2012 Chili Con Crosso


good looker


----------



## atpjunkie

*same as it ever was*

missed last year, still trying to get form back after I broke my hip
sucks getting old, unless you're a sweet bike


----------



## Erik_A

atpjunkie: wow that is some reach on the ibis!



atpjunkie said:


> missed last year, still trying to get form back after I broke my hip
> sucks getting old, unless you're a sweet bike


----------



## simonaway427

2011 Felt F75x
- Boyd 38mm tubulars with Vittoria XG 34mm
- Avid shorty ultimates


----------



## pretender

atpjunkie said:


> love the Ritte


Psst...the Crossberg is a Pedal Force CX2 with a paint job and price hike. But you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## middieman147

nice rigs!


----------



## atpjunkie

*it's more of an optical illusion*



Erik_A said:


> atpjunkie: wow that is some reach on the ibis!


the stem is only a 130 if memory serves me right

but yes I am somewhat of a gorilla. Typically a 59.5 TT with a 120 stem, these are 58.5s w/ 130s


----------



## JuniorCX

My only change will be to go with a single chainring. I'll post it when it's ready...


----------



## XLNC

Same as last year`s bike - 2011 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate










Upgraded stuff:
3T Ergonova Team Bar
3T ARX Team Stem (Stealth)
3T Dorico LTD Seatpost
Fizik Antares Saddle (w/ Fizik `Blink` light)
Reynolds Assault Wheelset
Kenda Happy Medium tires (32c)
SRAM Red `Black edition` casette (11-28)

Stock items:
SRAM Force mechanicals / levers and S900 Crank (46-38)
Avid Shorty Ultimate Brakes (obviously)


----------



## Kram

Holy scit that's reasonable...


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Here's mine:



2012 Psychlo-X
w/Ultegra for the 11-32 rear
King/OP wheels and Conti 32 CX tires
FSA K-wing bars and Avid Shorty Brakes


----------



## aplitt86

*1/2*

In progress...


----------



## aplitt86

*2/2*

Main bike last season is now pit bike


----------



## JWRB

Just finished building last night. 

2012 Gin & Trombone
SRAM Force 
SL-K Light Cranks
Avid Ultimate Brakes
Blackset Race Wheels
Grifo Tires
3T Cockpit
San Marco Aspide Saddle
Weighs in at exactly 18 pounds including pedals.


----------



## XLNC

Piece of advice (unless you're already aware of it - but you said you just built it up) - *DEFINITELY (blue) Loctite the clamp bolts of the seatpost.*

I have the Dorico as well, and I torqued mine to the spec. on the website and after 3 moderate length rides I noticed the saddle was slid all the way back and upon checking I was able turn the rear bolt by hand. Searching on the web, someone posted correspondence with 3T where they stated it was o.k. to use a small amount of blue Locitite (the medium strength one) on the bolts.


----------



## JWRB

Thanks XLNC - I have the same post on my Cervelo and had the exact problem you mention. Blue Loctite did the trick.


----------



## noavg55

same frame &fork,but everything else is new.still need a white seat post


----------



## knucklesandwich

minor changes to come


----------



## Erik_A

aplitt86: nice looking Porad



aplitt86 said:


> In progress...


----------



## 88 rex

knucklesandwich said:


> minor changes to come


Nice!!!! What changes??? It looks great.

How do you like those cages? I've been interested in them and can find very little reviews about'em.


----------



## jmchapple

knucklesandwich said:


> minor changes to come


Very clean and simple, don't change a thing.


----------



## Erik_A

Another cyclist lives near the Cannondale HQ, in CT. He emailed me yesterday: 
_
" I see Cannondale guys on the road all the time. Last weekend, at the little neigborhood grocery store, the C'dale engineer who designs their cross bikes was filling up on gatorade in front. I talked to him and he showed me their prototype carbon, disc braked cross bike that he was on. It was rather ho-hum, except it was equipped with SRAM Red, hydraulic disc brakes. Yes, you read that right. He said it was top secret. When I jokingly went for my iphone to take a picture, he told me that no pics were allowed ;-) It appears we're about to firmly enter the era of disc braked road bikes."
_


----------



## knucklesandwich

88 rex said:


> Nice!!!! What changes??? It looks great.
> 
> How do you like those cages? I've been interested in them and can find very little reviews about'em.


I swapped the seatpost for an FSA I had on my commuter.
Need to get a deeper drop cable hanger, cut the steerer a bit shorter, and probably 1cm longer stem. And of course, remove the bottle cages.
I also changed out the Froglegs for Avid Ultimates for better road braking (just took this to France.)

The cages are great- I have them on my road bike too and they do not let go of a bottle, even on rough roads. I think I've bought all mine direct from the King Cage website.


----------



## Erik_A

Just curious, why cut the steerer a bit shorter? When you get the longer stem, you could angle it down and get the same bar placement.

This is coming from an old tall guy, who loves a tall stack of spacers and a more upright riding position though...




knucklesandwich said:


> I swapped the seatpost for an FSA I had on my commuter.
> Need to get a deeper drop cable hanger, cut the steerer a bit shorter, and probably 1cm longer stem. And of course, remove the bottle cages.
> I also changed out the Froglegs for Avid Ultimates for better road braking (just took this to France.)
> 
> The cages are great- I have them on my road bike too and they do not let go of a bottle, even on rough roads. I think I've bought all mine direct from the King Cage website.


----------



## harry2110

ok heres mine in current form








2007 giant tcx frame with winwood dusty fork
sram rival shifters, rear and front derailleur
nior 1.1 road crank with a 48/34( only bike I have ever seen with this crank)
AC victorys

weight only 18lbs with rear light, computer(edge 800), and pedals. 

in the coming weeks im going tubeless
weight is forecasted to be only 16.35lb when setup. This isnt bad considering im building it to be my daily rider/ haul truck.


----------



## mudrock

Erik_A said:


> It appears we're about to firmly enter the era of disc braked road bikes."


I don't think that will happen til the UCI approves discs for road racing. Those rotors are pretty sharp. There's enough carnage with the pile ups we get in road races now.


----------



## JuniorCX

mudrock said:


> I don't think that will happen til the UCI approves discs for road racing. Those rotors are pretty sharp. There's enough carnage with the pile ups we get in road races now.


Chainrings are also sharp. Have they been banned? 

The issue isn't how sharp the discs are, it's how much more powerful they are than carbon rims. If some of the peloton has more powerful brakes than the rest, there will be crashes every time they have to hit the brakes hard.


----------



## mudrock

JuniorCX said:


> Chainrings are also sharp. Have they been banned?
> 
> The issue isn't how sharp the discs are, it's how much more powerful they are than carbon rims. If some of the peloton has more powerful brakes than the rest, there will be crashes every time they have to hit the brakes hard.


Yes you're right, on the chainring comment. You're other reason, I'm not so sure about. There are alu rims and carbon rims in use in races, and different brakes with varying amount of mechanical advantage (UCI hasn't banned cantis for use during the cobbled classics, for example).

I think it's just the usual obtuse UCI reasoning. Here's a funny story velonews put out:

UCI to ban disc brakes on all caravan vehicles


----------



## TheSergeant

here's mine in road training mode. the tires will get swapped out for some michelin mud 2 or clements. handbuilding a wheelset with kinlin 23mm and will give those a shot as well.


----------



## daethon

TheSergeant said:


> here's mine in road training mode. the tires will get swapped out for some michelin mud 2 or clements. handbuilding a wheelset with kinlin 23mm and will give those a shot as well.


Pretty Bike!


----------



## Penobscotbear

Bianchi steel framed touring bike "converted" to 'cross


----------



## spankye

Pretty stoked on my new ride. Was on a Santa Cruz Stigmata the past two years, which i loved, but this thing is a different beast all together...


----------



## atpjunkie

*Nice Bailey*



noavg55 said:


> same frame &fork,but everything else is new.still need a white seat post


I design their team kits and know both owners

John Behrens got hit by a car this year, he's okay (busted up but alive) and recovering well


----------



## Kram

*Ready to roll*

BMC cx02. Same bike as last year with new rear derailler (Rival) and new bb and crank set (FSA SLK), new hoods and new tape and chain. Dropped a bit of weight by doing this. Now weighs about 19.5 lbs for a 56cm bike. Excuse the crappy phone pic...


----------



## CAD10

Soon as I hit 10 posts I'll put up some pics of my new CAADX.....be back soon





Well that didn't take long...so on with the pics..









PS the seat sux and will be given a good Hindu burial very soon


----------



## holy cromoly

*Crux Disc*

My Crux Apex Disc setup.


----------



## stunzeed

In street mode for summer.

View attachment 262477


----------



## cxwrench

*Cronus Ultimate*

just built it last night. SRAM Red, Shorty Ultimate's, Bontrager bar/stem. obviously in road training mode. i'll weigh it when the cx tubulars show up this week. 
here it is w/ some Dugast tires mounted. 15.5lbs.


----------



## ABdan

This thread is getting me so psyched for my bike/parts to show up this week. I'll post pictures up as soon as it shows.


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

My SuperX with a handbuild wheelset (Velocity Mayor Tom rims, lightest Novatec hubs, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim alloy nipples, Sram PG-1070 cassette, Tune quickrelease levers and Tufo Primus tubulars), Syntace Racelite 2 carbon and some parts from my Caad10 (seatpost, crankset). Total weight with XT pedals and bottlecage is 7,7 kg.


----------



## Erik_A

My recent budget C'dale build now that it is dialed-in after a half dozen rides. I am loving it, smoothest aluminum frame that I have ridden. Many "cheap" heavier components - chosen for their strength (I am 6'-4" 225#) - so far, so good. (More pics here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/lightest-modern-steel-cross-frame-283740-2.html)

*Frame*
2009 CAAD9 CX9 Cyclocross 5 
Size: 60cm
Frame Construction:	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material: CAAD9 Optimo Taper Butted Alloy
Fork Brand & Model: All City; Nature Boy
Fork Material: Steel

*Components*
Brakeset: Shimano CX-70 Catilevers
Shift Levers: late 1990's Campy Record Ergo – 8 speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano CX-70
Rear Derailleur: Campy Veloce
Crankset: Shimano CX-50 Compact Double, 46/36 teeth
Pedals: Crank Brothers - Eggbeaters
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 105 with a FSA BB30 adapter to English threaded
BB Shell Width: 68mm
Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Seatpost: FSA Carbon, 27.2mm diameter
Saddle: Specialized Avatar Gel - 130
Handlebar: Salsa Cowbell 3 - 46cm
Bar Wrap: Salsa Gel Cork Bar Tape
Handlebar Stem: FSA

*Wheels*
Hubs	Shimano Deore
Rims	Alex DH19
Tires	700 x 35c Continental Speed King


----------



## cnysob

*2012 SCOTT ADDICT CX CUSTOMIZED 1st*

First CX bike, going to try and race this fall. Going to try and make it my Road/CX bike. Wife said I have too many bikes.. It has an Ultegra Drive, Easton EA70 with Challenge Griffo's 32, FSA SL-K CRANK, TRP EURO BRAKES, NICE, QUICK, AND SMOOTH. Sorry, think it got posted in wrong spot...:mad2:


----------



## the-e-dog

*masi cxr*

Updates for this year. ultegra 6700 rear derailleur, bar tape, kenda happy medium tubeless. mini v'S are coming soon.


----------



## GreenLightGo

2009 NOS Soma Double Cross 62cm. Picked up the frame last fall and rode it for a bit with some touring tires. Have not used it (yet) as a CX bike, my first foray into CX will be Sept 8th with the Campus Cross here in Colorado Springs. 

- All City Nature Boy fork
- Salsa Cowbell bars
- Rival drivetrain (1x10) w/ 180mm cranks
- Rotor 39T ring w/ Paul chain keeper
- VCRC stem/Easton EC90 post
- Velocity Major Tom 32h laced with Ultegra hubs
- TRP CX9s
- Forte Carve pedals
- Tufo Cubus tubular tires


----------



## XLNC

cxwrench said:


> here it is w/ some Dugast tires mounted. 15.5lbs.


That's about what I guessed I could get outta mine with toobies and a high end drivetrain. I was shocked at the difference between the weight of the Red crankset and the s900/Force crankset.

What size is your frame though? It looks like a 50 from the the last picture??


----------



## cxwrench

XLNC said:


> That's about what I guessed I could get outta mine with toobies and a high end drivetrain. I was shocked at the difference between the weight of the Red crankset and the s900/Force crankset.
> 
> What size is your frame though? It looks like a 50 from the the last picture??


it's a 52. other than the wheels, it's all pretty much normal stuff. alloy bars, post...XT pedals. steel railed saddle. i didn't think it would get below 16, so that was a nice surprise


----------



## AMFJ

2013 Cannondale Caadx:










Came with nifty bell  









literally just picked up. Need to remove some reflectors, get fitted to it, and figure out how this whole cross racing thing works. Will be my first year.


----------



## cxwrench

Erik_A said:


> My recent budget C'dale build now that it is dialed-in after a half dozen rides. I am loving it, smoothest aluminum frame that I have ridden. Many "cheap" heavier components - chosen for their strength (I am 6'-4" 225#) - so far, so good. (More pics here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/lightest-modern-steel-cross-frame-283740-2.html)
> 
> *Frame*
> 2009 CAAD9 CX9 Cyclocross 5
> Size: 60cm
> Frame Construction:	TIG-welded
> Frame Tubing Material: CAAD9 Optimo Taper Butted Alloy
> Fork Brand & Model: All City; Nature Boy
> Fork Material: Steel
> 
> *Components*
> 
> 
> Brakeset: Shimano CX-70 Catilevers
> Shift Levers: late 1990's Campy Record Ergo – 8 speed
> Front Derailleur: Shimano CX-70
> Rear Derailleur: Campy Veloce
> Crankset: Shimano CX-50 Compact Double, 46/36 teeth
> Pedals: Crank Brothers - Eggbeaters
> Bottom Bracket: Shimano 105 with a FSA BB30 adapter to English threaded
> BB Shell Width: 68mm
> Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
> Seatpost: FSA Carbon, 27.2mm diameter
> Saddle: Specialized Avatar Gel - 130
> Handlebar: Salsa Cowbell 3 - 46cm
> Bar Wrap: Salsa Gel Cork Bar Tape
> Handlebar Stem: FSA
> 
> *Wheels*
> Hubs	Shimano Deore
> Rims	Alex DH19
> Tires	700 x 35c Continental Speed King


i know it's personal preference, but i can't help thinking your shifter position on those bars could be LOTS more comfortable if the levers were mounted higher up on the bars. generally the rule is if you hold a straight edge against the flat part of the drop extending forward, the tip of the brake lever should be just touching the straight edge. i'd rotate those bars down a bit and move the levers up as described. we've been doing it like that for 20 years or so...seems to work pretty well.


----------



## JuniorCX

cxwrench said:


> i know it's personal preference, but i can't help thinking your shifter position on those bars could be LOTS more comfortable if the levers were mounted higher up on the bars. generally the rule is if you hold a straight edge against the flat part of the drop extending forward, the tip of the brake lever should be just touching the straight edge. i'd rotate those bars down a bit and move the levers up as described. we've been doing it like that for 20 years or so...seems to work pretty well.


also, it looks like you have a ridiculous amount of saddle setback. Are you sure that isn't too much?


----------



## midschool22

cxwrench said:


> just built it last night. SRAM Red, Shorty Ultimate's, Bontrager bar/stem. obviously in road training mode. i'll weigh it when the cx tubulars show up this week.
> here it is w/ some Dugast tires mounted. 15.5lbs.


THAT is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik_A

Great advice - could you post a side photo showing your lever setup? I can't follow your description.



cxwrench said:


> i know it's personal preference, but i can't help thinking your shifter position on those bars could be LOTS more comfortable if the levers were mounted higher up on the bars. generally the rule is if you hold a straight edge against the flat part of the drop extending forward, the tip of the brake lever should be just touching the straight edge. i'd rotate those bars down a bit and move the levers up as described. we've been doing it like that for 20 years or so...seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Erik_A

I am strange it that my seat always seems to far forward (even with a 60cm top tube) - and the setback makes it more comfortable. Maybe I need to raise the seat and get a longer stem; but this setup feels very comfortable for me now. Does it look unstable with that much setback?



JuniorCX said:


> also, it looks like you have a ridiculous amount of saddle setback. Are you sure that isn't too much?


----------



## cxwrench

Erik_A said:


> Great advice - could you post a side photo showing your lever setup? I can't follow your description.


you could actually leave the bars and just move the levers up 'til the bottom of the brake levers are even-ish w/ the bottom of the drops. look at mine or the cannondale a few posts prior to yours.


----------



## Erik_A

Thanks.


----------



## simonaway427

cnysob said:


> First CX bike, going to try and race this fall. Going to try and make it my Road/CX bike. Wife said I have too many bikes.. It has an Ultegra Drive, Easton EA70 with Challenge Griffo's 32, FSA SL-K CRANK, TRP EURO BRAKES, NICE, QUICK, AND SMOOTH. Sorry, think it got posted in wrong spot...:mad2:


That's a sexy bike.


----------



## adam_mac84

TheSergeant said:


> here's mine in road training mode. the tires will get swapped out for some michelin mud 2 or clements. handbuilding a wheelset with kinlin 23mm and will give those a shot as well.


What brakes are those?


----------



## jukebox

Here's my Crux set up for training with clinchers. I'll be racing on an Ultegra/Major Tom build with Fangos. The build is mostly Apex with random parts bin stuff thrown on elsewhere.


----------



## CAD10

AMFJ said:


> 2013 Cannondale Caadx:
> 
> literally just picked up. Need to remove some reflectors, get fitted to it, and figure out how this whole cross racing thing works. Will be my first year.


I hear ya...we are in the same boat . My first race planned is a 62 mile event
I think I may be a glutton for punishment...LOL


----------



## AMFJ

I practiced the dismount/mount thing yesterday for first time ever. First few times were not pretty, but got better near the end. That first race should be entertaining for the crowd. . .


----------



## cxwrench

AMFJ said:


> I practiced the dismount/mount thing yesterday for first time ever. First few times were not pretty, but got better near the end. That first race should be entertaining for the crowd. . .


just remember...you're not jumping back on the bike. think smoooooooth. you don't want to 'go up then back down'. your head should stay at the same height as you remount.


----------



## crestlinefarm

*On-One Disco*

I bought this as a frameset and built it up with a mix of components from my road bike and last year's cross bike with the intention of replacing both of those bikes with "One" and sell the other two--so far it's working out perfectly!
(L) frame with tapered full carbon fork, disc brakes only
Campy Record shifters, Shimano CX70 f.derr, Campy Centaur r.derr
Campy Athena compact cranks (34x50 for road, a 46 big ring on order for CX season)
Thomson seatpost and stem, Easton EC70 bars
Stan's Iron Cross disc wheelset
Avid BB7-R brakes
Michelin Pro 3 tires for road, Maxxis Mimo for CX
Fizik Arione for road, something less pointy and seat grabby for CX

It comes in at 17.9 pounds as a road bike and 18.6 with CX tires and saddle. I haven't taken it off road yet, my first cross race is Sept 15 but I'm optimistic it will exceed my expectations (and abilities!)


----------



## OnTheRivet

Cyclocross race type pedal bicycle Ver. 2.0

A hair over 16lbs.


----------



## sslos

cxwrench said:


> just remember...you're not jumping back on the bike. think smoooooooth. you don't want to 'go up then back down'. your head should stay at the same height as you remount.


Amen. To get your muscle memory down, spend some time remounting at walking speed. When you "jump" into the saddle on a running remount, you're really jumping forward more than "up then down" as cxwrench said.
Walking your remounts will ingrain that into you, and avoid the dreaded "skip-hop" remount.

Oh, and to stay on topic...

All-City Nature Boy Columbus Zona, CK headst, SRAM S500 cranks, nothing too special. But it's mine, and I get to actually live somewhere that has 'cross racing!

Los


----------



## 251

A muddy CX race last Sunday on my trusty '01 Gunnar Crosshairs. 









Credit: Michael Young


----------



## wagon boy

spankye said:


> Pretty stoked on my new ride. Was on a Santa Cruz Stigmata the past two years, which i loved, but this thing is a different beast all together...


What did you do with the Stigmata? not up for sale by any chance? I'm chasing a 56cm anywhere I can!


----------



## nickt30

*Ventana El Martillo CX "The Hammer"*

Ventana El Martillo CX "The Hammer"

i still need to change the chainrings 
39/53 standard from road bike now 
but 38/44 very soon

(pedals also......to time mtn)

The Hayes mech discs are very heavy (1 full lb each for the rotor/caliper/cable/hose + bag)
Hopefully someday soon hydrolic......


----------



## Andy STi

OnTheRivet said:


> Cyclocross race type pedal bicycle Ver. 2.0


Love it^
Nice bike!


----------



## ms6073

wagon boy said:


> I'm chasing a 56cm anywhere I can!


How about something that fits like a 56, like a 12' Ridley X-Night frameset in size 54?


----------



## SByota

2012 Cannonale Super X 

Swapped the factory Ultegra drivetrain to SRAM Red, cranks to Hollowgrams, TRP CX9 brakes, hand built A23/BHS/Sapim 32H wheels setup tubeless with Mud 2s. Ready to go, season starts in about a monh here in SoCal.


----------



## XLNC

I'm thinking I'm going to have to make this my 2013 cross bike by any means necessary.


----------



## Durt

nickt30 said:


> Ventana El Martillo CX "The Hammer"
> 
> i still need to change the chainrings
> 39/53 standard from road bike now
> but 38/44 very soon
> 
> (pedals also......to time mtn)
> 
> The Hayes mech discs are very heavy (1 full lb each for the rotor/caliper/cable/hose + bag)
> Hopefully someday soon hydrolic......


So hot! And blue too! Pure awesomeness.


----------



## mudrock

OMG, new Cielo disc cross, will be at Interbike, I presume! (Has that new Enve cross fork, like what will come on the Salsa Warbird)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/7891748256/" title="20120829-152846 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7891748256_ee4ea84e0e_b.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="20120829-152846"></a>


----------



## mudrock

Billy B. Childish said:


> Featuring a completely handmade 74* parallel, double butted chro-moly frame that is 100% chrome plated and then applied three coats of baked on enamel. Sizes available 22 1/4" & 24".


74 deg angles? Perty steep for cross! Do you carry it? Those top tube cable clips gotta hurt.


----------



## spankye

wagon boy said:


> What did you do with the Stigmata? not up for sale by any chance? I'm chasing a 56cm anywhere I can!


Yes, i sold it locally. Was sad to see it go. Those bikes are rad.


----------



## Vegancx

Billy B. Childish said:


> hmmm??? Oh, I suppose you are absolutley right. My $70 cross bike is less than ideal. Oh well, guess I am gonna have to go buy a $3k Ritte now...
> 
> Just joking. Seriously, the geometry is fine enough. I did a pre-season on it last night, and it rode like a bike. Go figure. And I don't have top-tube cable clips. I have top-tube zip-ties covered by a piece of electrical tape. Impossible to see with my crappy photos though.


I like bikes with 74 degree seattubes... I have short femurs!


----------



## Hower131

*2012 Super X*

Here is my new(for this season) 2012 Cannondale Super X

Cannondale branded Sram red crank, 46/38 Stu Thorne Rings
Zipp bars/stem, Fizik saddle, and Some glued up Challenge tires..also have some Major Toms glued up as well

I have yet to build up my B bike, But it's a Caad X with a rival build..

The Super X runs circles around any other CX bike I have owned..I love it!


----------



## pmaz77

Bailey MiniLuv CX. Shimano 105/CX70 components, some Easton stuff too. ~18 lbs.


----------



## noavg55

nice bailey pmaz!!! i luv mine


----------



## mattsavage

Here's mine, finally got it built up and raced it today. 15lbs with Hope V-Twin hydro's. Going to shave down the der. hanger and anodize it black to clean it up. Same frame as the Dirty Disco, but with BB30 and internal routing on the downtube for the rear brake.


----------



## OnTheRivet

mattsavage said:


> Here's mine, finally got it built up and raced it today. 15lbs with Hope V-Twin hydro's. Going to shave down the der. hanger and anodize it black to clean it up. Same frame as the Dirty Disco, but with BB30 and internal routing on the downtube for the rear brake.


 Looks cool. 15lbs, really? Impressive.


----------



## hayai_240

mattsavage said:


> Here's mine, finally got it built up and raced it today. 15lbs with Hope V-Twin hydro's. Going to shave down the der. hanger and anodize it black to clean it up. Same frame as the Dirty Disco, but with BB30 and internal routing on the downtube for the rear brake.


Could you provide details on where you bought the frameset from? Thanks!


----------



## mattsavage

hayai_240 said:


> Could you provide details on where you bought the frameset from? Thanks!



Cross posted in another thread... I know, faux pas...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4081303-post23.html


----------



## Unoveloce

Here's my newest baby. It's a 61cm Kona Major Jake frame and fork that I built up. With the road tires on the deep section tubbies, it's right at 17lb. It rides sooo nice. Super stiff and responsive, but at least if not more comfortable than my steel cross frame with lightweight tubing. Loving this bike.


----------



## michael84

*2012 Crux*

Here is my ride this season:

2012 Specialized Crux Disc Frame
Sram Force drivetrain
Avid BB7’s with 140mm Avid HSX rotors
Zipp Service Course SL seat post, stem, and handlebar
Specialized Roman saddle
Wheels are Velocity Aero Head rims laced to American Classic hubs
Running Specialized Tracer Pro tire on the rear and a Specialized Captain Pro on the front.

Weighs in at a hefty 19lbs 2oz   (with bottle cage and Garmin sensor)

sucks that I can't attach a photo of her because of my lack of posts....


----------



## Just Ride More

*This is the one I want*

I'm saving my pennies for this sweet ride!


----------



## one_speed

Unoveloce said:


> Here's my newest baby. It's a 61cm Kona Major Jake frame and fork that I built up. With the road tires on the deep section tubbies, it's right at 17lb. It rides sooo nice. Super stiff and responsive, but at least if not more comfortable than my steel cross frame with lightweight tubing. Loving this bike.


I've got their Major One SS frame (which I believe uses the same scandium tubing, different geo), and even with the steeper angles, find it to be very comfortable, yet laterally stiff. Nice ride.


----------



## OnTheRivet

one_speed said:


> I've got their Major One SS frame (which I believe uses the same scandium tubing, different geo), and even with the steeper angles, find it to be very comfortable, yet laterally stiff. Nice ride.


Major Jake has been carbon for a couple years. That one is carbon.


----------



## one_speed

OnTheRivet said:


> Major Jake has been carbon for a couple years. That one is carbon.


Ah, my bad, Thx.


----------



## rmp

Giving this one a try, 2010 or 2011 X-Fire. No discs, no OSBB, no bottle mounts. Love the fact that these are now fairly affordable, always wanted to try one. 17.5 lbs as shown.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026818827/" title="CIMG4679 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8026818827_a9b4a90fdb_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG4679"></a>

FYI, this is a 52cm frame, with the 535mm ETT. I'm 5'9" with a pretty short 83cm cycling inseam and 73cm saddle height. I know Ridley sizing seems to have this "black art" reputation, and going by their sizing guidelines I should be on a 50cm frame, but this one feels good. Standover is certainly way less than on the 54cm CruX I tried previously, but I think that is largely overrated. The internal cabling on the CruX was a nice touch that I miss on the Ridley (at least of this vintage). 

Tektro RX5 in the front
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026821521/" title="CIMG4673 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8311/8026821521_6383ca10fa_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="CIMG4673"></a>

Canti out back (rocking the mullet)
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026819937/" title="CIMG4677 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/8026819937_163647f617_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="CIMG4677"></a>

Love this finish:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026817108/" title="CIMG4683 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8177/8026817108_bdf73e35e9_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG4683"></a>

Need to track down an N-gear, but otherwise 1x10 is good for me.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026817482/" title="CIMG4682 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8171/8026817482_4e5e2c1521_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="CIMG4682"></a>

Nothing but tube.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8026815354/" title="CIMG4687 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8039/8026815354_d6f1115202_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG4687"></a>

Do I like this more than the CruX? Not yet. The ETT fits me better (would love to find a 52cm CruX), but both are outstanding rigs. When I'm riding I don't necessarily notice that the bottom bracket is 7mm higher on the Ridley. This frame is about 150 grams lighter than the 2011 CruX (54cm) I had. The stiffness on these new tapered front ends is a really nice thing.


----------



## mudrock

That braking setup is similar to what I had on my old Fort: Tektro's RX5 in front and Oryx in rear. It stopped on a dime. Never will go back to cantis in front again.

But then my wheels wore thru in only a season so i went to discs (I've got the Dirty Disco on page1). 17.5 lbs in nice tho.


----------



## Mosovich

Dumbest thing, well one of many, is sell my X-Fire.. Great bike...


----------



## rmp

mudrock said:


> That braking setup is similar to what I had on my old Fort: Tektro's RX5 in front and Oryx in rear. It stopped on a dime. Never will go back to cantis in front again.


It does work really well if you can wrap your head around the non-symmetry of it all. I kind of thought the mini-v in back was pointless - now if someone could find me just on cx8.4 to replace the RX5 in front it would be golden. Those RX5 bushings are crap after a few months and I have the brake boss version of canti-chatter.


----------



## Lasttye

*My Cannondale Super X*

My Super X, sporting road tyres and compact crankset for the summer,


----------



## Lasttye

My Cannondale Super X with road tyres and compact crankset for the summer, as you can see most stuff on the bike is not standard.


----------



## fishit

*Super*

Clean


----------



## pretender

rmp said:


> Need to track down an N-gear, but otherwise 1x10 is good for me.


Or, Shimano CX70 top-pull front der.


----------



## rmp

pretender said:


> Or, Shimano CX70 top-pull front der.


Thought about this too. Will depend on if I decide to keep the X-Fire for long term or not. I just sold a Crux that was slightly too big, but REALLY was impressed by it. 

Honestly if I find a decently priced used 52cm Crux frameset I'd probably jump on it. The Ridley is cool and all, but I think Speccy has hit a huge homerun on the Crux.


----------



## Lasttye

fishit said:


> Clean


Wow the New Super Six with Disc Brakes, Thanks for posting.


----------



## MShaw

The FTB in full-on poseur mode

I'll be racing for the middle of the pack on Sunday. 

M


----------



## Andy STi

4th season on the CX9 - still going strong










New for this year is my VooDoo ebay special










Together


----------



## OnTheRivet

Andy STi said:


> 4th season on the CX9 - still going strong


Nice. No nonsense race bikes just appeal to my aesthetic.


----------



## Erik_A

I am loving my CX9 - this is my 1st year on it though. 



Andy STi said:


> 4th season on the CX9 - still going strong


----------



## OnTheRivet

Vegancx said:


> I like bikes with 74 degree seattubes... I have short femurs!


Yep, me too. Long legs for my height but most of the extra length is in the lower leg so I need steeper seat tubes. Took a while to figure this out actually.


----------



## ARG

*New Prologue Brittania SCCX*

My new Prologue Brittania just picked it up today with a custom paint job.

Mostly SRAM Rival with Apex Shifters, Froggleg brakes and Rhus Carbon Tubulars. The crank is a Race Face Cadence crank with 46 and 38 tooth chainrings.

The colour inspiration was this year's Rapha Etape du Tour jersey.


----------



## SWijland

My new (old) cx bike. It is a late 1970's or early 1980's Colnago, built for and ridden by Roger de Vlaeminck. It is equipped with all kinds of cool bits and pieces.


----------



## Stockli Boy

*Steel Spot on some delicious singletrack*

After 4 days of rain, wind, and snow, Friday was as nice as a Colorado fall day could be. My Spot hopped off its rack in the basement, crawled up the stairs to my office and told me I was an idiot for being inside.

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## majorbanjo

Just placed this on hold and begining the buildup........


----------



## quickfeet18

This is my new custom frame, it was made by a builder here in town and I am really excited about it. I have a pair of Ultegra tubular wheels that will fit on this too for racing.


----------



## kmancrx

Stockli Boy said:


> After 4 days of rain, wind, and snow, Friday was as nice as a Colorado fall day could be. My Spot hopped off its rack in the basement, crawled up the stairs to my office and told me I was an idiot for being inside.
> 
> I couldn't agree more.


Where is that in Colorado? It is beautiful.


----------



## ozbikebuddy

*New to me Kaffenback*

I had wanter one of these for year would have preferred an XL for match the size of my Pomp, However with a little bit more steerer tube this would be spot on (so a new for might be not too far away). As what cross season we have her in Oz is no finito, this will be getting a lot of miles as a commuter over summer, I currently have it geared up so that i can getup a rather serious hill i encounter on the way to work (is causes me leg cramps after about 2 thirds of the way up and it only a few hundred yards! Anyway hope you all like!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stockli Boy

kmancrx said:


> Where is that in Colorado? It is beautiful.


Carbondale, between Glenwood Springs and Aspen.


----------



## c_kyle

quickfeet18 said:


> This is my new custom frame, it was made by a builder here in town and I am really excited about it. I have a pair of Ultegra tubular wheels that will fit on this too for racing.


Love those dropouts!


----------



## mudrock

SWijland said:


> My new (old) cx bike. It is a late 1970's or early 1980's Colnago, built for and ridden by Roger de Vlaeminck. It is equipped with all kinds of cool bits and pieces.


Very cool! RDV left nothing to chance w a bash guard on both sides. Of course chain keepers didn't exist back then.


----------



## sslos

SWijland said:


> My new (old) cx bike. It is a late 1970's or early 1980's Colnago, built for and ridden by Roger de Vlaeminck. It is equipped with all kinds of cool bits and pieces.


Ho. Ly. Crap.
You've got some serious pedigree there, mister.
Don't think I could bring myself to ride it, lest the bike find me unworthy!

Los


----------



## Boombaux

does anyone have the 2013 ridley x-ride? thinking about getting it and putting sram rival oni t


----------



## akrafty1

SWijland said:


> My new (old) cx bike. It is a late 1970's or early 1980's Colnago, built for and ridden by Roger de Vlaeminck. It is equipped with all kinds of cool bits and pieces.



This bike represents everything right in the world...

So choice.


----------



## JackDaniels

Just finishing up a CX build. Not as cool as Roger's bike, I know.


----------



## jldickerson3

*2013 Trek Chronus Ultimate*

Posted this in the 2010/2011 before seeing the 2012/2013 link. NBD. Super stoked with the new ride! Got the frame as a warranty for a delaminated bottom bracket on a 2001 USPS 5200 frameset. Nice upgrade! I really gotta upgrade the engine to match the machine. Great riding bike, no flex, very smooth over bumps.

Component List:
Frameset: Trek Cronus Ultimate (Need to cut down steer tube)
Headset: FSA (Stock)
Shifting: Ultegra 9-Spd (Old School)
Crank: Truvativ Elita (Prime upgrade opportunity here)
Rims: Cross- Velocity Escape Tubular (28F/28R), Road- Alex DA-22 (Cheap trainers)
Hubs: Cross- White Industries, Road- Alex
Cassetter: Cross- SRAM 12-28, Road- 12-23
Tires: Cross- Challenge Limus tubulars, Road- Hutchinson Equinox
Pedals: Eggbeater 3
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS Wet White (Not sure about white, might switch back to black)
Handlebars: Shimano Pro Vibe 7s Compact
Stem: Ritchey WCS Wet White 120mm 
Brakes: Avid Ultimate Front (Wide stance), Shorty 4 rear
Weight: 17.2 Lbs (Cutting Steer Tube and seatpost should take it right to 17lbs)


----------



## mudrock

When are the moderators going to make this a sticky thread and unload the 2010/2011 thread? That one is two years old!


----------



## Hinault

That fits like a road bike... frame is too small for you for CX



jldickerson3 said:


> Posted this in the 2010/2011 before seeing the 2012/2013 link. NBD. Super stoked with the new ride! Got the frame as a warranty for a delaminated bottom bracket on a 2001 USPS 5200 frameset. Nice upgrade! I really gotta upgrade the engine to match the machine. Great riding bike, no flex, very smooth over bumps.


----------



## J-K

Agreed with Hinault at first glance... I do not know anything about your arm length and all, but this fit looks like it's not as effective for offroad handling as it could be.

So... 



jldickerson3 said:


> Frameset: Trek Cronus Ultimate (Need to cut down steer tube)


You might want to postpone this.


----------



## Dazed

Here's mine. Sorry about the indoor pic, but it was straight from the workstand the day I finished it at 2 a.m, so bear with me.


----------



## jldickerson3

Frame is a size too small. It's what happens because I'm 5'9" with the inseam and wingspan of someone 6' or 6'1". The industry move to compact geometry 5-7 yrs ago, means that most of my bikes look this way. I actually ride my CX races mostly from the drops if you can believe it. Strange but works. I think I have a lot of lower back and hamstring flexibility from Muay Thai Kickboxing and Jiu-jitsu training.


----------



## quickfeet18

gotta love the internet experts that think they can fit a bike without actually seeing the proportions of the rider.


----------



## mattsavage

jldickerson3 said:


> Frame is a size too small. It's what happens because I'm 5'9" with the inseam and wingspan of someone 6' or 6'1". The industry move to compact geometry 5-7 yrs ago, means that most of my bikes look this way. I actually ride my CX races mostly from the drops if you can believe it. Strange but works. I think I have a lot of lower back and hamstring flexibility from Muay Thai Kickboxing and Jiu-jitsu training.


Yeah, I'm the same way... 6'2" but with a 35" inseam. Makes for some really long seatposts. I only wish I had a stronger core. by the last lap I'm hurting pretty good.


----------



## pmt

*SuperX*

Here's a pic of my 11-yr-old's SuperX with Zipp 404s. Needless to say, he's racing quite well this season.


----------



## jldickerson3

pmt said:


> Here's a pic of my 11-yr-old's SuperX with Zipp 404s. Needless to say, he's racing quite well this season.
> 
> It's awfully nice when kids share hobbies with Papa. Kids get spillover swag from Papa , Papa can sell it to Mama that all the gear is to support jr's "passion and progression." Well done sir.


----------



## Hinault

J-K said:


> Agreed with Hinault at first glance... I do not know anything about your arm length and all, but this fit looks like it's not as effective for offroad handling as it could be.
> 
> So...
> You might want to postpone this.


I see you also have road tires and chain rings... if you're doing that then fine, otherwise you won't be able to effectively hoist the bike onto your shoulder for a run up and the short wheelbase will handle poorly for cross... you'll be washing out in the turns to easy and becoming one with the mud via an over the bars flight.

But yeah, one size larger frame, 20mm shorter stem... bar position relative to the stem looks good... maybe slide the hoods up the bars another 1/2 inch. Then throw on a 44t outer chainring and have at it.


----------



## Hinault

pmt said:


> Here's a pic of my 11-yr-old's SuperX with Zipp 404s. Needless to say, he's racing quite well this season.


That bike radiates all sorts of CX love. nice


----------



## 4zasprint

quickfeet18 said:


> gotta love the internet experts that think they can fit a bike without actually seeing the proportions of the rider.


Yeah sometimes people will do anything just to sell you a bike...


----------



## wrcRS

My Felt F65X. Since then I've obviously replaced the bar tape and saddle. The headset took a dump pretty quick as well. Overall I'm really happy with the bike and love riding it!


----------



## OnTheRivet

mattsavage said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way... 6'2" but with a 35" inseam. Makes for some really long seatposts. I only wish I had a stronger core. by the last lap I'm hurting pretty good.


I'm 5'11" with a 34" inseam and my books look normal? 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4072961-post83.html


----------



## OnTheRivet

jldickerson3 said:


> Frame is a size too small. It's what happens because I'm 5'9" with the inseam and wingspan of someone 6' or 6'1". The industry move to compact geometry 5-7 yrs ago, means that most of my bikes look this way. I actually ride my CX races mostly from the drops if you can believe it. Strange but works. I think I have a lot of lower back and hamstring flexibility from Muay Thai Kickboxing and Jiu-jitsu training.


I'm 5'11" with a 34.5 inch inseam and my bikes look pretty standard. What's you're saddle height and true inseam?


my bike


----------



## Dazed

IME, average inseam for both men and women is 48% of the body height. 

5'11"/34.5" makes you pretty average, then. A tiny bit on the long legged side.


----------



## balatoe

2012 Wilier Cross Carbon. I bought it last week and arrived at my door Monday. 

I just got a call from the place I bought it from. They are having a minor issue with the fork and they are not happy about it. So, they are sending a new ENVE replacement fork. Cool!


----------



## Thrawn

balatoe said:


> 2012 Wilier Cross Carbon. I bought it last week and arrived at my door Monday.
> 
> I just got a call from the place I bought it from. They are having a minor issue with the fork and they are not happy about it. So, they are sending a new ENVE replacement fork. Cool!


What kind of issue? A recall? I was potentially going to order this bike...


----------



## balatoe

I just took it out for the inaugural ride. It was only a 15 mile ride with about 1200 feet of climb. The front brakes made some metal noise when I tried to stop the bike coming down a steep hill. Other than that, it worked fine. IMO, it's a minor issue and I felt safe the entire ride.

If you order one from CC, I think you might want to call and talk to the sales manager and discuss this issue with him. CC will probably install an ENVE fork instead of a Wilier fork.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Stoemper-2.jpg" >


----------



## TLDetroit

Here's mine 2012 Giant TCX2. 

I upgraded to Tiagra shifters, and Salsa Cowbell handlebars w/Lizardskins DSP bar tape in Gray.

Hoping to get a new wheelset this XMas


----------



## jct78

*my stigmata*

SC stigmata - 60cm
alpha CX carbon fork
mavic open pros w/ ultegra hubs
thomson seat post
WTB silverado Ti saddle
salsa cowbell bars
CX50 crankset
105 drivetrain
avid shorty ultimate brakes
race face stem
specialized captains CX 34s tires
XT pedals

i really dig this bike. it's very neutral feeling how i have it set up. rails switchbacks and chicanes and responds when i stand up and mash. i'm thinking about switching stems to go from an existing 6* to 0*. not sure i want to do it right now since i have races every weekend until Xmas. it's not heavy, but not light. it's a pretty durable build that's supposed to handle my 220lbs. only thing else i'd do is maybe upgrade the wheels. i have a nice brand new set of HED C2s with white ind. hubs on my road bike. not sure i want to immediately start beating on them...although i know they could take it.


----------



## drewskey

JackDaniels said:


> Just finishing up a CX build. Not as cool as Roger's bike, I know.


I dig the subtle graphics. Very clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## brianvosburgh

*My new Surly Cross Check Build*

My new fall/winter ride. Having a blast exploring all the great gravel roads around Loudoun County. Justin @ Bicycle Outfitters in Leesburg built it up for me and did a great job. A really fun bike.


----------



## TLDetroit

Love the pic with the Fall colors!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet bike too


----------



## Samu66el

Needs a different set of bars too. And a shorter stem.


----------



## bamacrazyy

Mosovich said:


> Custom Steel.. Ultegra/FSA mix..


Great bike!


----------



## webmstrk9

Before the cold front blew through today on her maiden voyage. Rain and muck....no problemo.

Though, reconsidering replacing the Avid Ultimates with TRP CX8.4, I'm not happy with the stopping power.


----------



## Rainerhq

My cx


----------



## OnTheRivet

webmstrk9 said:


> Before the cold front blew through today on her maiden voyage. Rain and muck....no problemo.
> 
> Though, reconsidering replacing the Avid Ultimates with TRP CX8.4, I'm not happy with the stopping power.


If those are carbon rims put some Swiss Stop yellow pads on their and that sucker will stop.


----------



## mudrock

Rainerhq said:


> My cx


Looks like a custom painted Dirty Disco. Who did it for you? How much? I have the same frame and I'm thinking of getting it painted.


----------



## Rainerhq

Yes, you are correct. They painted it in ICAN, where I ordered it.


----------



## webmstrk9

OnTheRivet said:


> If those are carbon rims put some Swiss Stop yellow pads on their and that sucker will stop.


Nope, their aluminum clinchers, H plus son is the manufacturer, model SL42.

Stopping/slowing down has been a concern, which has me looking for a good deal on the TRP CX8.4's


----------



## GDeAngelo

Hower131 said:


> Here is my new(for this season) 2012 Cannondale Super X
> 
> Cannondale branded Sram red crank, 46/38 Stu Thorne Rings
> Zipp bars/stem, Fizik saddle, and Some glued up Challenge tires..also have some Major Toms glued up as well
> 
> I have yet to build up my B bike, But it's a Caad X with a rival build..
> 
> The Super X runs circles around any other CX bike I have owned..I love it!


Very sexy! Please line up your tires with the valve stems tho.  I've been eye balling the Super X!


----------



## SSRider

not doing any racing, but riding trails is still fun


----------



## mudrock

webmstrk9 said:


> Before the cold front blew through today on her maiden voyage. Rain and muck....no problemo.
> 
> Though, reconsidering replacing the Avid Ultimates with TRP CX8.4, I'm not happy with the stopping power.


Looks like you have the front canti in the low (Mafac-style) position. The higher setting provides more leverage.


----------



## Cross_Reference

My Genesis Vapour, upgraded wheels (Mavic GP4 on Ambrosio Hubs) and a shimano CX50 chainset.


----------



## addctd2adrnlne

2012 Trek Cronus CX Pro 

Upgraded to a full Ultregra drivetrain and Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 Tubulars with Tufo Primus tires.


----------



## addctd2adrnlne

2012 Cronus CX Pro-ish
Swapped out 105/FSA for a full Ultregra Drivetrain
Upgraded wheels to Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 tubular's wrapped in Tufo Primus rubber
Had to throw in a splash of green with the saddle and cables to match the kit.


----------



## abadyam

2012 Focus Mares AX 2.0 Disc 56cm

tried a few races last year and going all in this year, wanted a new bike and figured I'd try the disc. The original wheels are bricks so I threw my tubeless setup from MTB on while building up some tubulars.

Tubulars are on it now and today I finished a 1x10 setup with an ultegra crank I had sitting around, also switched over to SRAM rival, changed out the saddle/seatpost/bars/stem. Like the colors but wasn't crazy about all the color coordination.










and in action

[




I'm the one going over the first guy to crash ~27sec


----------



## jmchapple

abadyam said:


> 2012 Focus Mares AX 2.0 Disc 56cm
> 
> tried a few races last year and going all in this year, wanted a new bike and figured I'd try the disc. The original wheels are bricks so I threw my tubeless setup from MTB on while building up some tubulars.
> 
> Tubulars are on it now and today I finished a 1x10 setup with an ultegra crank I had sitting around, also switched over to SRAM rival, changed out the saddle/seatpost/bars/stem. Like the colors but wasn't crazy about all the color coordination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in action
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one going over the first guy to crash ~27sec




the sand pit was a good place to watch. if that was the CX4 race, the leader came flying through on the first lap and flew over the bars in a spectacular way eliciting lots of OOOHHHSSS.


----------



## pmt

addctd2adrnlne said:


> 2012 Cronus CX Pro-ish
> Swapped out 105/FSA for a full Ultregra Drivetrain
> Upgraded wheels to Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 tubular's wrapped in Tufo Primus rubber
> Had to throw in a splash of green with the saddle and cables to match the kit.


Beautiful, and a great shot.


----------



## Warpdatframe

TheSergeant said:


> here's mine in road training mode. the tires will get swapped out for some michelin mud 2 or clements. handbuilding a wheelset with kinlin 23mm and will give those a shot as well.


Sick rig, how do you like the the r-sys's?


----------



## Pattonn

*Drivetrain choices*



addctd2adrnlne said:


> 2012 Cronus CX Pro-ish
> Swapped out 105/FSA for a full Ultregra Drivetrain
> Upgraded wheels to Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 tubular's wrapped in Tufo Primus rubber
> Had to throw in a splash of green with the saddle and cables to match the kit.


How did you choose your crank? With the plan to upgrade to Ultegra why not buy the Ultimate?


----------



## Guest

jmchapple said:


> the sand pit was a good place to watch. if that was the CX4 race, the leader came flying through on the first lap and flew over the bars in a spectacular way eliciting lots of OOOHHHSSS.


Sorry to respond so late to this post, but I missed it a couple of weeks ago... my teammate and I are the ones who created the pit! We got lots of good feedback about it. Glad you guys liked it (maybe like is the wrong term), and thanks for posting the video. On behalf of the team, thanks for coming out and supporting the race!


----------

